# Emanual



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

i heard they dont allow king rigging at garden city.... rumor or is it true????


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*NO KING RIGGING?*

:jawdrop: 

That's just wrong.

Evan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That is correct. They do allow it during tournaments that they are a part of but other than that, it is prohibited. I am not sure of the reason for it but yeah, that sucks.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yea it sucks............. kinda strange deal huh


----------

